# I Just wanted to say hello



## thinblueline (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and I Just wanted to say hello.
This looks like a pretty cool place.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here and I Just wanted to say hello.
> This looks like a pretty cool place.



Hello?  HELLO?!  What kinda introduction is that!  Jeeze!  Damn newbies.

Oh, and Hello back at ya.
Welcome.


----------



## Luissa (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome!
Is that your mug shot?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey Buddy, Hello back at ya..

The Gals are sweeeeeeet.. well mostly, some carry poison apples.. 

The Guys.. mm.. never really thought about it, eh.. some funny ones

The Dems are still into diapering Obama mode...

The Republicans, we're having fun mostly.

So... are you into diapers or fun?


----------



## Samson (Dec 15, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 15, 2009)

Hody.


----------



## Luissa (Dec 15, 2009)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Hey Buddy, Hello back at ya..
> 
> The Gals are sweeeeeeet.. well mostly, some carry poison apples..
> 
> ...


 I have fun with you.

I guess I won't anymore.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Luissa said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Buddy, Hello back at ya..
> ...



...... someones guilty......


----------



## Si modo (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf2S7kKLtEQ[/ame]

Welcome!


----------



## asaratis (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome...I guess!

Get a decent fuckin' haircut and lose the fuckin' black tee-shirt and you might be invited to my next party.


----------



## del (Dec 16, 2009)

welcome.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Dec 16, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here and I Just wanted to say hello.
> This looks like a pretty cool place.



Welcome, and yes COOL now, just wait, things heat up!


----------



## thinblueline (Dec 16, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> thinblueline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, I'm new here and I Just wanted to say hello.
> ...



Ok, Ill admit that was a pretty lame introduction, but what can I say except that Im just a regular good looking all American guy who loves the finer things in life. My interests are rather simple, like sushi and white wine, motorcycles, and hot and spicy chicken wings, I love animals and loves watching the sun rise and set. jogging, being with my friends, weight lifting,  playing the guitar, reading, history, Greek classics, mystery and horror movies, and politics.. My heroes are the members of the US Military. I'm a proud American of Italian descent who proudly served in the Gulf and Kuwait War. I am dedicated to help my country out of the mess we are currently in, and getting Obama out of office.
Like I said, my interests are rather simple.


----------



## Luissa (Dec 16, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > thinblueline said:
> ...


You know this isn't a dating website, right?


----------



## MaggieMae (Dec 16, 2009)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Hey Buddy, Hello back at ya..
> 
> The Gals are sweeeeeeet.. well mostly, some carry poison apples..
> 
> ...



Not diapers; just recognizing that he's still wearing training pants. He seemed a better choice than electing someone wearing Depends!


----------



## MaggieMae (Dec 16, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here and I Just wanted to say hello.
> This looks like a pretty cool place.



Welcome! How come you don't have cop hair?


----------



## JWBooth (Dec 16, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Coyote (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome ThinBlueLine.....what is the origin of your name?  Reminds me of a song 

I became a thin blue wire
That held the world above the fire
And so it was I saw behind
Heaven's just a thin blue line


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > thinblueline said:
> ...



Jeeze!  You get here and right away you give us your life story!  Damn newbies!  All ya had to do was say hello!
(You don't write love songs do ya?  Suddenly I have a hankering for a Pina Colada.)


----------



## thinblueline (Dec 16, 2009)

Luissa Luissa  Said:
_"You know this isn't a dating website, right?"_


It's not?  Then what the hell did I bother with all that BS for?


----------



## xsited1 (Dec 16, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here and I Just wanted to say hello.
> This looks like a pretty cool place.



Welcome.

BTW, you look inbred.  Is your father and mother also brother and sister?


----------



## thinblueline (Dec 16, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> thinblueline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, I'm new here and I Just wanted to say hello.
> ...





No, My Mother is Your Mother, and my father was a her pimp.

But thanks for the welcome...   I think.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 16, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> Luissa Luissa  Said:
> _"You know this isn't a dating website, right?"_
> 
> 
> It's not?  Then what the hell did I bother with all that BS for?



Don't worry sweetcheeks...we'll help you out. 

Do you do spandex?


----------



## thinblueline (Dec 16, 2009)

Coyote said:


> thinblueline said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa Luissa  Said:
> ...




I use whatever it takes... HotCakes.....


----------



## Coyote (Dec 16, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > thinblueline said:
> ...




You'll definately fit right in then.  Can you handle sparklers, spandex and trapeze bar without setting yourself on fire?  We might have an opening....


----------



## thinblueline (Dec 16, 2009)

Coyote said:


> thinblueline said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



*Like I said, whatever it takes!*


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 16, 2009)

Coyote said:


> You'll definately fit right in then.  Can you handle sparklers, spandex and trapeze bar without setting yourself on fire?  We might have an opening....



What, ah, what happened to our previous trapeze ... artist? I thought that position was filled.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 16, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > thinblueline said:
> ...



You got my vote, US Military eh, Army, Marine, Navy... what.?.

No matter...thank you for your service and sacrifice to the country....

I'm a free loading civilian but don't hold it against me...


----------



## Luissa (Dec 16, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> Luissa Luissa  Said:
> _"You know this isn't a dating website, right?"_
> 
> 
> It's not?  Then what the hell did I bother with all that BS for?



See Echo, she is the matchmaker around here.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Luissa said:


> thinblueline said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa Luissa  Said:
> ...



Me thinks..... someone is smitten.....


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > You'll definately fit right in then.  Can you handle sparklers, spandex and trapeze bar without setting yourself on fire?  We might have an opening....
> ...



He fell off....




landed in the vat of chocolate.....






never saw him again.




Hey Thinblueline....do you have any talent with chocolate?


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> He fell off....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, the other fellas are liable to become jealous if we bring in another chocolatier. But Thinblueline might have connections that can get you a discount on a gross of handcuffs ...


----------



## California Girl (Dec 17, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here and I Just wanted to say hello.
> This looks like a pretty cool place.



Technically, I'm not 'everyone', I'm 'someone'...  you may call me CG, unless you're an annoying liberal (assuming there are non-annoying liberals), in which case, you may call me 'California Girl'. 

Hello, thinblue. Welcome.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

California Girl said:


> Technically, I'm not 'everyone', I'm 'someone'...  you may call me CG, *unless you're an annoying liberal (assuming there are non-annoying liberals), in which case, you may call me 'California Girl'. *
> 
> Hello, thinblue. Welcome.



Thought they had to call you "Supreme Mistress"?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Technically, I'm not 'everyone', I'm 'someone'...  you may call me CG, *unless you're an annoying liberal (assuming there are non-annoying liberals), in which case, you may call me 'California Girl'. *
> ...



Isn't that what I call you?
(What's even funnier is after I typed the reply I had to click on "submit" reply.)


----------



## California Girl (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Technically, I'm not 'everyone', I'm 'someone'...  you may call me CG, *unless you're an annoying liberal (assuming there are non-annoying liberals), in which case, you may call me 'California Girl'. *
> ...



I was going for the subtle approach. I haven't tried it before. 

I take it he's fodder for our 'parties'. Yippeeee. I bet he looks good in chocolate.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > He fell off....
> ...




oooo....I rather like that idea......handcuffs go real nice with white chocolate peppermint kisses and a bullwhip


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

California Girl said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



We seem to have a problem there....an overabundance of exuberant chocoleteers.

Do you think Thinblueline would do a raspberry parfeit?


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> Isn't that what I call you?
> (What's even funnier is after I typed the reply I had to click on "submit" reply.)


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> oooo....I rather like that idea......handcuffs go real nice with white chocolate peppermint kisses and a bullwhip



And heavy-duty zip-ties too. We wouldn't spend as much on duct tape ...

Mmmm ... peppermint kisses.  I like the mint truffle ones too.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

California Girl said:


> I was going for the subtle approach. I haven't tried it before.
> 
> I take it he's fodder for our 'parties'. Yippeeee. I bet he looks good in chocolate.



Subtle?  
An novel idea, to be sure.

And let's be honest - what doesn't look good in chocolate?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > oooo....I rather like that idea......handcuffs go real nice with white chocolate peppermint kisses and a bullwhip
> ...



I still have all that duct tape left over from Gunny's .... err.... confinement and I even managed to pull most of the hairs off.


I like the crunchy bits of pepperment....


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I was going for the subtle approach. I haven't tried it before.
> ...



Do you REALLY want an answer?


----------



## thinblueline (Dec 17, 2009)

California Girl said:


> thinblueline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, I'm new here and I Just wanted to say hello.
> ...



Hi CG, I think that you'll find me anything BUT a liberal.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> I still have all that duct tape left over from Gunny's .... err.... confinement and I even managed to pull most of the hairs off.
> 
> 
> I like the crunchy bits of pepperment....



There are crunchy bits of peppermint on the duct tape left over from Gunny?  

That must have been an interesting ... ummm ... how exactly did ... what I mean is, where was the ... *sigh*

I'm not sure I want to know.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > thinblueline said:
> ...



In that case I suggest NO chocolate but a layer of crushed peanuts instead.

What say you Eve?  Marshmallow peeps too?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I still have all that duct tape left over from Gunny's .... err.... confinement and I even managed to pull most of the hairs off.
> ...



Well...the kisses melted


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> Do you REALLY want an answer?



Yes. I'm writing a book.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Do you REALLY want an answer?
> ...



I'm not allowed to tell...it's a matter of national security....


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> In that case I suggest NO chocolate but a layer of crushed peanuts instead.
> 
> What say you Eve?  Marshmallow peeps too?



Hmmm ... caramel and gummi bears on top?  That could work.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > In that case I suggest NO chocolate but a layer of crushed peanuts instead.
> ...



Do you just pile them up or do you have to kinda melt them first?


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> I'm not allowed to tell...it's a matter of national security....



Hey, you weren't supposed to know about that one ... thing, but in the spirit of sisterhood, experimentation, education and elucidation, I shared. 

Spill.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> Do you just pile them up or do you have to kinda melt them first?



You could start with a caramel coating, then add the other ingredients. They would stick to the caramel. Perhaps some hot fudge sauce or did you use that all on Ringel?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Do you just pile them up or do you have to kinda melt them first?
> ...



.....



that was Ringel?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not allowed to tell...it's a matter of national security....
> ...



errr....I can't....said subject is in a Chocolate Relocation Protection Program.....


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> that was Ringel?



Well, at least one of them was.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > .....
> ...



There wuz more than one...........?


Ok....I maybe there were too many appendages but....I thought someone was just being creative....


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> errr....I can't....said subject is in a Chocolate Relocation Protection Program.....




Hmmm ... a likely story.  

You're not holding out on me, are you Coyote?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > errr....I can't....said subject is in a Chocolate Relocation Protection Program.....
> ...



Moi?  Never!


Here....have some more peppermint bits (no hair on 'em)


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> Moi?  Never!
> 
> 
> Here....have some more peppermint bits (no hair on 'em)




You're the bestest!  

Wanna hit from my jug?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Moi?  Never!
> ...



Oooo please 


Say....where's our noobie candidate?  Did you scare him away Eve?


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> Oooo please
> 
> 
> Say....where's our noobie candidate?  Did you scare him away Eve?



ME???

You were the one inspecting him for future use.  Of course, if he runs away that soon, he'd never be able to stand what the other fellas do.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Oooo please
> ...



Well not my fault he failed the inspection, but did you HAVE to tell him?


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> Well not my fault he failed the inspection, but did you HAVE to tell him?



I was my usual gentle self ...


----------



## thinblueline (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



 No, I'm still here just sitting back and enjoying the show.   I don't "scare" away.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Eve said:
> ...



Ah good.  That's a relief, you had Eve and I rather worried.  Glad to see you have the mettle to withstand ... umh.....whatever it is you need to withstand in this place 

Now....as to your resume, we do have a few questions:

Section 3, part C:  is it with or with out nuts?

Section 5, parts D, E and F:  Please provide more detail on the Marshmallow Peeps.

Thank you


----------



## thinblueline (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> thinblueline said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Marshmallow Peeps with nuts...
It all depends on whether I am facing fists or a loaded weapon.
But personally, I'm a chocolate covered Halavar person....with nuts.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> Ah good.  That's a relief, you had Eve and I rather worried.  Glad to see you have the mettle to withstand ... umh.....whatever it is you need to withstand in this place
> 
> Now....as to your resume, we do have a few questions:
> 
> ...



You forgot any known allergies, the disclaimer and privacy clause on page 125, Part V, Sub-Part 12, Section 3, Addendum B.


----------



## thinblueline (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Ah good.  That's a relief, you had Eve and I rather worried.  Glad to see you have the mettle to withstand ... umh.....whatever it is you need to withstand in this place
> ...



Allergies?  No, I'm a Macho guy.  I don't got no stinken Allergies.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > thinblueline said:
> ...



I see lots of potential here 

Now....about Group W....and the littering charge....this-piece-of-paper's-got-47-words-37-sentences-58-words-we-wanna-know-details-of-the-crime-time-of-the-crime-and-any-other-kind-of-thing-you-gotta-say-pertaining-to-and-about-the-crime-I-want-to-know-arresting-officer's-name-and-any-other-kind-of-thing-you-gotta-say.

Care to enlighten us?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Ah good.  That's a relief, you had Eve and I rather worried.  Glad to see you have the mettle to withstand ... umh.....whatever it is you need to withstand in this place
> ...



Ohhhhh....Addendum B....damn Eve....that one's a killer


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> Allergies?  No, I'm a Macho guy.  I don't got no stinken Allergies.



We have to check.

Coyote is somewhat ... unorthodox in her, ummm ... research.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You forgot about the latex.....and the....rash?


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> Ohhhhh....Addendum B....damn Eve....that one's a killer



I'm working on Addendum F right now. It's brutal.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 17, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > thinblueline said:
> ...



  

How do you feel about being dipped in chocolate and maybe ? Cuz me and the girls like to hijack a thread and party.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhh....Addendum B....damn Eve....that one's a killer
> ...




Try to do it .... a little at a time.  And ignore the screams.  I find that works best


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

California Girl said:


> thinblueline said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Now, CG, you DID remember the refreshments?


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> Try to do it .... a little at a time.  And ignore the screams.  I find that works best



Do we have any more earplugs or did the voles chew them all up?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Try to do it .... a little at a time.  And ignore the screams.  I find that works best
> ...



I ran out of chocolate chips when I was making cookies....I figured the earplugs would make a good substitute...

But....I've got some marshmallow peeps you can use


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> I ran out of chocolate chips when I was making cookies....I figured the earplugs would make a good substitute...
> 
> But....I've got some marshmallow peeps you can use



Sounds reasonable.



I was thinking (yes, it *did *hurt), his might be a good time to let CG try out the new guy. See what she's got, you know?


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I ran out of chocolate chips when I was making cookies....I figured the earplugs would make a good substitute...
> ...



hey---you can't pass me around like a cheap slut !


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I ran out of chocolate chips when I was making cookies....I figured the earplugs would make a good substitute...
> ...



You mean test her intestinal fortitude?  Sure....at some point she's going to have to fly solo...but you know....sigh....I must be getting soft....it always chokes me up to let them go on their own....


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Well, we meant to break it to you in a gentler way but you've graduated - you are now a middle income slut....we felt that you more than exceeded all expectations and requirements.  In fact Dillo....(sniff sniff)....we're so proud of you!


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> hey---you can't pass me around like a cheap slut !



Why not?

You're not the new guy anyway, ducky.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> You mean test her intestinal fortitude?  Sure....at some point she's going to have to fly solo...but you know....sigh....I must be getting soft....it always chokes me up to let them go on their own....




I really think she's up to it. She's scored above the averages on every test, been on time for each shift and shown an amazing aptitude for the, ahhh ... research techniques.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > You mean test her intestinal fortitude?  Sure....at some point she's going to have to fly solo...but you know....sigh....I must be getting soft....it always chokes me up to let them go on their own....
> ...



Yes she did....her work on Gunny showed an amazing amount of....er.....research creativity!

I'm still trying to get my .... mind around....her technique with the cellophane and margerine.  Quite a challange that.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> Yes she did....her work on Gunny showed an amazing amount of....er.....research creativity!
> 
> I'm still trying to get my .... mind around....her technique with the cellophane and margerine.  Quite a challange that.



I thought that was Pilgrim? 

Meh - in any case, she's doing very well and probably needs to be given a little more free rein.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like the whole "pack" is in play.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Yes she did....her work on Gunny showed an amazing amount of....er.....research creativity!
> ...



Better not have been Pilgrim, that boys mine 

But you are right.  Now, where is she?


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> Looks like the whole "pack" is in play.



Are you Mr. Mestopheles?


----------



## thinblueline (Dec 17, 2009)

> -I-want-to-know-arresting-officer's-name-and-any-other-kind-of-thing-you-gotta-say.



Ya Got A Warrant?
I think I'm going to have to  read you your rights.
You have the right to remain silent. Anything you say can and will be used against you in a court of law. You have the right to speak to an attorney, and to have an attorney present during any questioning. If you cannot afford a lawyer, one will be provided for you at government expense.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the whole "pack" is in play.
> ...



Only in my youth, sigh, only in my youth.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> > -I-want-to-know-arresting-officer's-name-and-any-other-kind-of-thing-you-gotta-say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How'reyougoinakeepa Coyote silent bubbie? 

I ate the warrent. but I'll regurgitate it if you need one.

My last attorney quit...mumbling something about fleas and duct tape.....and laughing in a funny way singing "they're coming to take me away haha"....he was a weird little dude come to think  of it.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> > -I-want-to-know-arresting-officer's-name-and-any-other-kind-of-thing-you-gotta-say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh geez! Get all authoritative and like that and you'll just turn her on.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



...He is quiet, he is small, he is black
From the ears to the tip of his tail
He can creep through the tiniest crack
He can walk on the narrowest rail.....


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> ...He is quiet, he is small, he is black
> From the ears to the tip of his tail
> He can creep through the tiniest crack
> He can walk on the narrowest rail.....



And not long ago
This phenomenal cat
Produced seven kittens
Right out of a hat ...


----------



## thinblueline (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> thinblueline said:
> 
> 
> > > -I-want-to-know-arresting-officer's-name-and-any-other-kind-of-thing-you-gotta-say.
> ...





I get turned on myself just by reading her her rights. 
She  knows how to push the right buttons..


----------



## California Girl (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




I hate it when that happens!


----------



## California Girl (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyote said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > thinblueline said:
> ...



I made mulled wine - it being the Yuletide season and all. 

And there's JD's and some spiced rum for the serious drinkers. That's you, me, and Eve!


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

California Girl said:


> I made mulled wine - it being the Yuletide season and all.
> 
> And there's JD's and some spiced rum for the serious drinkers. That's you, me, and Eve!



I'm a lightweight.


----------



## thinblueline (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I made mulled wine - it being the Yuletide season and all.
> ...




I only drink when I'm alone or when I'm with somebody.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ...He is quiet, he is small, he is black
> ...



  Mr. Misstofelees was my favorite Cats song!


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

California Girl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Wicked - yer tops CG 

I brought some leaded Nog to share...and......(looks around expectently) who brought the nutcracker?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > thinblueline said:
> ...



ahhh ya! (pushes buttons with fanatical glee)

You are a man after my own heart (even if yer a conservative) - I see, mmmm...potential here.  Down a little of CG's mulled wine and we shall help you realize that potential on these boards


----------



## California Girl (Dec 20, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Just like us! 

*CG ponders whether she can make space in the cupboard to keep thinblue so we know where he is next time we have a 'hijack this thread' party*


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 20, 2009)

California Girl said:


> Just like us!
> 
> *CG ponders whether she can make space in the cupboard to keep thinblue so we know where he is next time we have a 'hijack this thread' party*



OMG, you're right!  He'll fit in perfectly with the rest of the gang.

*Eve ponders CG's ponderings, then comes to the realization that thinblue will probably be keeping an eye out for the next "hijack this thread" party, in order to jump headfirst into the frivolity.*


----------



## thinblueline (Dec 25, 2009)

going and going and going, just like the EverReady Bunny.


----------



## Toro (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome

Can we assume that you are part of the NYPD?


----------



## asaratis (Dec 25, 2009)

thinblueline said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > thinblueline said:
> ...


Well, okay.  You can come to my next party.  What kind of guitar do you play with?  What kind of guitar music do you play?  Will you need a music stand?


----------

